# Innova Large Breed Puppy food



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, so I'm hoping this question is different enough to not be considered repetitive lol.

I feed my 5 month old Innova LB Puppy, but I was thinking about mixing in Orijen LB Puppy food along with it (just to mix it up so he doesn't get bored of the same thing). Would there be any advantage to doing this? I would like to switch to just Orijen once he's an adult, but for now it'll be Innova or Innova+Orijen.

Thoughts?


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I do mix two dry foods. I do it because the Innova by itself is too rich for Siena, but she does well as far as keeping her weight on, etc. Then I tried GreatLife Buffalo because it was another option, and her poos were great, but she couldn't eat enough to keep her weight on. Now I do a 50/50 and it works well. She gets the calories and I get the good poos to pick up


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I switched from innova to orijen. It was a very easy switch. Main reason was the selling of innova to P&G


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

uuuugh cuss words

I just read about Innova selling out to P&G and instantly came here to rant.

Glad it is circulating already. And I loved Innova..>Deebo is doing sooo well on it and I tell everyone about it. Now this.

Looks like I may go with BB. We don't have Orijen where I live...at least I haven't seen it yet.

We have Merrick, Solid Gold, BB, Wellness, TOTW, Canidae(Diamond), and Artemis.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

So many brands, I am overwhelmed lol...


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I always heard it's better not to feed puppy food just start them on adult because puppy food has to much protein and calories and your puppy will grow to fast which can cause other unwanted health issues.

So many brands, I am overwhelmed lol... 
I also feel after all my research Orijen is the best kibble made but there are other good foods for less money that would be fine but if money is not a problem Orijen would be my choice of course your dog has to do well on it of course.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you doing this because he is getting bored of the innova or are you just worried that he'll get bored with innova? It sounds like you're doing this as a precaution.

If you're doing this because you think he'll get bored of the innova, what makes you think he won't get bored of the innova and orijen mix? 

Ever heard the expression, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I think that kind of applies here.

Now i've been feeding Lucy the innova adult formula without any kind of change other than her wet stuff and she never got bored of it. Now I'm going to switch from Innova to Orijen soon, but it has nothing to do with her being bored of the food.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

if Orijen is grain free...the high calcium will be bad for a pup. (based on my research)

Also, from my research, I've found that you should be feeding a puppy LBP formula so that they DON'T grow too fast.

Of course all of this info. could be wrong.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, from my research, I've found that you should be feeding a puppy LBP formula so that they DON'T grow too fast.

Of course all of this info. could be wrong. __________________

As well as I could be wrong also... I am just learning all about this stuff myself.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Are you doing this because he is getting bored of the innova or are you just worried that he'll get bored with innova? It sounds like you're doing this as a precaution.
> 
> If you're doing this because you think he'll get bored of the innova, what makes you think he won't get bored of the innova and orijen mix?
> 
> ...


I just want to feed him the best food I can. The only reason why he's not on Orijen right now is the concern about the protein content. I've heard so many conflicting things about it that I decided to go with Innova. Once he's full grown there's no question about it, but I'm still on the fence about it as a puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

KG K9 said:


> if Orijen is grain free...the high calcium will be bad for a pup. (based on my research)
> 
> Also, from my research, I've found that you should be feeding a puppy LBP formula so that they DON'T grow too fast.
> 
> Of course all of this info. could be wrong.


You're correct - orijen is grain free and most grain free formulas have too much calcium for large breed puppies.

Orijen is the exception to the rule. They makes a LBP formula with adequate calcium levels for a large breed puppy, so the Orijen LBP is fine for a GSD puppy.

Large breed Puppy formulas = fine for GSD pups
Puppy formulas = not good for GSD pups


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

mrezkill said:


> I just want to feed him the best food I can. The only reason why he's not on Orijen right now is the concern about the protein content. I've heard so many conflicting things about it that I decided to go with Innova. Once he's full grown there's no question about it, but I'm still on the fence about it as a puppy.


Its not the protein that's the issue - it's the calcium that you need to watch out for. Orijen LBP is a great, if not the absolute best, kibble diet for a GSD puppy. There are plenty of people here who feed it to their pups. 

My advice is to switch him completely off the innova and on to the Orijen LBP now especially since it's a food you plan on feeding in the future.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

KG K9 said:


> uuuugh cuss words
> 
> I just read about Innova selling out to P&G and instantly came here to rant.
> 
> ...


here is the thread about the P&G purchase http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/135176-natura-bought-proctor-gamble.html

Orijen has added a lot of new stores to their lists (I imagine more will come soon with the P&G purchase) Orijen


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Regarding Orijen LBP, what about this statement:

"_The only caution we make on this food is that the high protein content makes it suitable for adult dogs only, particularily in the case of large breeds_."

Its this statement from Dogfoodanalysis.com that concerned me about getting this food when I get my new pup next week. Comments?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ElvisP said:


> Regarding Orijen LBP, what about this statement:
> 
> "_The only caution we make on this food is that the high protein content makes it suitable for adult dogs only, particularily in the case of large breeds_."
> 
> Its this statement from Dogfoodanalysis.com that concerned me about getting this food when I get my new pup next week. Comments?


this is one of the inexplicable myths that dogfoodanalysis continues to have on their site, along with some rather inconsistent ratings. the idea that high protein is not suitable for large breed pups has been disproven. furthermore, dogfoodanalysis fails to ever mention that it is high Ca levels that are to be avoided for large breed pups, which has been proven to cause growth problems. here is one study (not done by champion foods, it was just referenced from their site)

http://files.championpetfoods.com/High_Protein_and_Large%20Breed_Study.pdf


conclusions of the study:
_It is concluded that in this study the differences in_
_protein intake per se did not affect the occurrence of_
_disturbed skeletal development in young Great Danes,_
_and that an etiologic role for dietary protein in the_​
_development of osteochondrosis in dogs is unlikely._

_The radiographie and histologie examinations nev_
_ertheless revealed changes compatible with disturbed_
_enchondral ossification. The changes were equally_
_distributed among the groups, indicating that they_
_were not related to protein intake but rather to genetic_
_factors or another food constituent, most likely cal_
_cium, as was demonstrated in previous experiments_​
_with Great Danes._

i think the fact that so many large breed owners have used orijen large breed puppy with great success over several years now supports that a diet high in protein (derived from meat sources) with controlled Ca levels is very suitable for large breed pups.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

What should the calcium/Phos level or ratio be for a large breed puppy be?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

MikeB06 said:


> What should the calcium/Phos level or ratio be for a large breed puppy be?


if i recall, the study on Danes used Ca levels as low as 0.8% at the low levels and between 2.7%-3.3% on the high end. the higher levels clearly causing growth abnormalities and the low end being deemed a minimum necessary level. the conclusion was that large breed pups should be fed diets closer to the low end (.8%) than the high end (2.7%+). 1.5% Ca or less seems to be the most common recommendation made for large breed pups. i think the same study concluded the absolute levels of Ca were the culprit and not the rario of Cah (which i think is usually recommended at 1.26:1).

not everyone agrees on what level to stay below. where large breed pups are concerned, ive always felt more comfortable at the lower end of the scale than the levels closer to the higher end (such as the 2%+ levels in most grainless foods).


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, Roxy ... I (and Elvis) appreciate your info.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

These are threads and comments I have come across in regards to feeding a puppy adult food or puppy food. I have just selected a few from several different threads on this subject. What is right I am not sure but I do think that to much protein and fat is not good for slow growing healthy puppies.

WHEN AND WHAT SHOULD YOU FEED A 8 WEEK OLD PUPPY I KEEP HEARING SOME PEOPLE SAY FEED IT ADULT FOOD SOME SAY FEED IT PUPPY ANY IDEAS??????????

The concept of starting large dogs on adult food arises from the fact that a lot of people (myself included) believe that puppy foods contain too much protein and fat. The higher percentage of protein and fat in the puppy's diet can cause that dog to grow too fast which can put undue pressure on the dog's ligaments, back, hips, etc.

I do switch my pups to an adult food.

i KNOW i JUST READ ALL OF THE INGREDIENTS.......PROTEIN LEVEL IS WAY TOO HIGH FOR A PUPPY...

Puppy food has a high fat content and it is not a good idea to feed your older puppy. people tend to over feed as well and you should not have a puppy with his/her belly hanging. Over feeding or staying on puppy food is not a good idea. There are many good dog foods out there for large breed puppies one is Best Breed German diet I use on puppies even tho it is a adult food it is a very good food from puppy to adult. A puppy that is on the over weight side benefits from the adult food instead of puppy food especially helping prevent Pano (growing pain) at around six months. Eagle is good, Best Breed is good,Nutro,Solid Gold to name a few. My puppies are feed best breed adult from weaning until adult this is one of the dog foods that is suitable for this and they thrive on it, hard stools, good coats, I have never had a problem with it. I hate Purina Puppy Food it gives puppies the loose stools like crazy too much corn in it I quit using it years ago for that reason. I mix a little powered goats milk in with little ones up to seven weeks of age as well.

I got a question to change my puppy food. when is the good age to change my dogs food. rite now i give ukanuba large breed puppies,and he is doing alright.well thanks and i hope to get some ideas.

I only feed my puppies, Puppy food until they are 16 weeks and then feed them adult food. I feed Eagle Pack and it has worked great for us.

Don't forget to watch the protein content. Too high a protein can influence pano in growing pups.

I don't say it is a bad thing to feed him puppy food, but I strongly recommend changing him to adult food. Eagle pack Adult is what I use and as DH suggested. Good Luck!

If you could choose either of the two dog food for a 4 month old GSD puppy what would you choose?

At four months old I would transition to adult food.

Blue Buffalo would be my choice but I'd go for the adult


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> These are threads and comments I have come across in regards to feeding a puppy adult food or puppy food. I have just selected a few from several different threads on this subject. What is right I am not sure but I do think that to much protein and fat is not good for slow growing healthy puppies.
> 
> WHEN AND WHAT SHOULD YOU FEED A 8 WEEK OLD PUPPY I KEEP HEARING SOME PEOPLE SAY FEED IT ADULT FOOD SOME SAY FEED IT PUPPY ANY IDEAS??????????
> 
> ...


I don't know about anyone else, but this post confuses me. 

A Large Breed Puppy formula would be best, from what I read, and it has already been stated, high protein and higher fat are alright, its the mineral percentages that are of concern.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ZAYDA said:


> but I do think that to much protein and fat is not good for slow growing healthy puppies.


 
studies have proven higher protein levels do not affect skeletal growth. in fact, if you read the whole study i refernced above, that is the conclusion of that study (and that was done on giant breed pups).


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From what I have learned...EITHER Large breed puppy food or an all stage food is fine. It's just regular puppy food you have to stay away from.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't think that all of the all stage foods would be my choice for a large breed puppy. If you are going to an all stage, there has to be consideration of the particular formula.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Myamom said:


> From what I have learned...EITHER Large breed puppy food or an all stage food is fine. It's just regular puppy food you have to stay away from.


That is good to know. ty


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is a common myth that puppies should not be fed high protein diets. The problem is not from the protein but from the calcium associated with many of the proteins used in dog foods. Orijen LB puppy is an exception because they use a low ash protein source which is appropriate in calcium.

"By utilizing special low-ash chicken and fish ingredients, ORIJEN avoids the elevated calcium and phosphorus levels that often concern large breed puppy owners. With perfectly balanced, natural-source minerals, ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE BREED is loaded with natural source glucosamine and chondroitin to support the healthy ..."

Puppy Large



Puppies actually need good sources and plenty of protein for development. More on the protein myth..

How to Feed Your Large Breed Puppy | eHow.com

Large Breed Puppy Food Skeptvet.com


Too much of any food is not good for a puppy though. You can achieve a too high intake of many nutrients and calories by overfeeding, no matter the food choice.


----------

